# You guys have a good future



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

You have a future front court that is gonna be good

Okafor is gonna be a beast
Brezec looks like a poor man's Ilgauskas without the injuries
Ely is gonna be a solid backup

Wallace is the yin to Kapono's yang

Your pg position sucks, but that can be improved


----------



## rashard7 (Jun 6, 2003)

i agree with all that except the last part about the pg position sucking. I think Hart has the potential to be a good player. He had i think 6 assists in limited minutes. He played at a high level in college and probably learned alot last year with the Spurs so watch this kid he could be your future pg.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not a bad start for a new franchise. This team could potentially already have 3 of its future starters in Brezec, Okafor, and Wallace.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They can probably take Felton this year at #4 or traded down.

Otherwise... yeah, they have some players for the future.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bobcats do have some pretty nice players for their future... Okafor, Wallace, and Brezec. It seems like Hart's playing well, but what I really think the Bobcats need for the future is a star at the PG position. Chris Paul anyone? :yes:


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

chris paul sounds good to me!!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Ray Ray is our point man for the next 10 years :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

idk know bout ray hell i like him but he needs to step it up this season ray of chris is a good fit for use unless jason hart showas what he has through the 4 games this season cuz hes still young


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

Man...next yrs draft has so many good Pf's and it just so happens that the cornerstone of the BObcats is already a Pf/ C...that sucks...lol...but i'd go with the best player formula rather than the need by position...remember...playing pg is one of the hardest positions in the nba and i'm not sure if having a rookie start for an expansion team on pg leading the way is such a good idea...yes i realize how good Chris Paul is...but if Taft or Petro by some miracle falls in the hands of the bobcats they should draft them and hope that either one of Okafor or Taft/PEtro can play C or trade one of them away for some valuble draft picks and young players.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Next years draft has good players. Marvin Williams, Chris Paul and Louis Williams are superstars


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Paul Pierce believes*

Pierce on the Bobcats: "I was watching them on tape and saw a team that could easily be 4-0."

After seeing the team the other night, I think Okafor will be an All-Star, Brezec might be a decent player, and I like the effort and the style of play. A nice draft or free agent will make you tough in a year or two.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Paul Pierce believes*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Pierce on the Bobcats: "I was watching them on tape and saw a team that could easily be 4-0."
> 
> After seeing the team the other night, I think Okafor will be an All-Star, Brezec might be a decent player, and I like the effort and the style of play. A nice draft or free agent will make you tough in a year or two.


i agree completely with pierce


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

How come Keith Bogans is on the IL is he really injured because although not a star I think he'd be an upgrade to your roster.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think raymond felton would be the best fit liek ever......
He is from the area and is distributes the ball. why not?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Looks like Bogans might be a pretty big part of the Bobcats future.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Looks like Bogans might be a pretty big part of the Bobcats future.


AGREED!


----------

